# CW half-price sale…



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

What did i say? :laugh:

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/spring-clearance/watches50-spring.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+The+Christopher+Ward+End+of+Models+Half+Price+Clearance+Event+-+Exclusive+preview&utm_content=Clearance+Event+-+UK&utm_campaign=25/02/2016


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My word
I have no conkers, but if I did, I'd be buying this one http://www.christopherward.co.uk/spring-clearance/watches50-spring/c70-vw4-chronometer-limited-edition.html


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Interesting how their prices fluctuate. When I bought my C60, the retail price was £599, now for the same one they are claiming it is £749. Is there a good reason for this or is it perhaps the case of increasing price prior to an offer to make it seem more attractive.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Interesting how their prices fluctuate. When I bought my C60, the retail price was £599, now for the same one they are claiming it is £749. Is there a good reason for this or is it perhaps the case of increasing price prior to an offer to make it seem more attractive.


 Was it exactly the same one? You'll pay more for a bracelet, for example.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it just me or is there a lot of green going on?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Caller said:


> Was it exactly the same one? You'll pay more for a bracelet, for example.


 Same strap, same watch.

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/spring-clearance/watches50-spring/c60-38-auto-swvtr.html

It was £599 retail just 2 months ago, reduced to £299.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Interesting how their prices fluctuate. When I bought my C60, the retail price was £599, now for the same one they are claiming it is £749. Is there a good reason for this or is it perhaps the case of increasing price prior to an offer to make it seem more attractive.


 Was yours a genuine alligator strap or the standard leather? This one is genuine alligator - the stuff of Mach's nightmares :scared:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Was yours a genuine alligator strap or the standard leather? This one is genuine alligator - the stuff of Mach's nightmares :scared:


 Yup. Exactly the same strap and watch.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Yup. Exactly the same strap and watch.


 Interesting that the description for the £599 C60 Trident on the CW website reads thus:

*Embossed alligator pattern Italian leather strap with CW motif buckle*

Whereas the one in the sale with an RRP of £749 reads:

*Genuine alligator strap with Bader Deployment*

Which one do you reckon you have?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

it'salivejim said:


> What did i say? :laugh:


 I suspect that they sell sofas too..... :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Interesting that the description for the £599 C60 Trident on the CW website reads thus:
> 
> *Embossed alligator pattern Italian leather strap with CW motif buckle*
> 
> ...


 3rd time. Same strap 

Me thinks they need to sell strap stock, because who would be crazy enough to spend £190 for a CW strap? Notice the ones in the sales include the nasty deployant clasp, whereas the non sale ones get the bader deployant buckle. Me thinks they might just use the sale to shift straps, not watches. My personal opinion is that if you buy a watch from CW with the genuine alligator, request a different strap, it's not that great.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> 3rd time. Same strap
> 
> Me thinks they need to sell strap stock, because who would be crazy enough to spend £190 for a CW strap? Notice the ones in the sales include the nasty deployant clasp, whereas the non sale ones get the bader deployant buckle. Me thinks they might just use the sale to shift straps, not watches. My personal opinion is that if you buy a watch from CW with the genuine alligator, request a different strap, it's not that great.


 Jesus wept - you are wrong.

This link is to a genuine Louisiana alligator strap in the half price sale with, wait for it, Bader deployment strap.

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/watch-straps/strap-type/alligator-watch-straps/20-sxtr-c5-bb-lge.html

Please just accept that the £599 RRP version of the C60, and therefore the watch you have, is a C60 with ALLIGATOR EMBOSSED LEATHER, and NOT with a genuine Louisiana alligator strap. There is a huge difference.

Perhaps a picture of your strap would resolve the issue once and for all, and if I'm wrong, I'll send £20 to your charity of choice?


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like the look of the green one on the bracelet


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hadn't spotted that, hopefully that clasp is better. The old one is simply awful.

But for the 4th time now, it is the same strap. Genuine alligator. £599.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Hadn't spotted that, hopefully that clasp is better. The old one is simply awful.
> 
> But for the 4th time now, it is the same strap. Genuine alligator. £599.


 Can I see a pic please?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure why you are unwilling to simply take my word for it. But if it makes you happy..










Please make the donation to battersea dog and cats home


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Oooh, I didn't mean to press the like, not that I dislike, I meant to press the quote button! Anyway, it was a feeble joke about the money being better used at Battersea, despite the fact I once adopted a cat from there that had to be put down three months later, rather than the alligator farms in places like Thailand where I assume all these straps come from.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Not sure why you are unwilling to simply take my word for it. But if it makes you happy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You got lucky with that one then, and I can only assume it was a mistake by CW 

Still, I'm a man of my word so £20 on its way to BD&CH :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> You got lucky with that one then, and I can only assume it was a mistake by CW
> 
> Still, I'm a man of my word so £20 on its way to BD&CH :thumbsup:


 Exactly what I thought when I got it, but checked the webpage and it was correct.

I'm just trying to work out why there is such a price increase. Was it that they should have originally sold for so much more because of the gator, or perhaps no one was buying the straps so have lumped it in on a half price watch to get rid of it. Just seems bizare that there is a 150 quid price difference. Raising prices that much might piss off a lot of folk. Maybe I will email them to do d out why. Without the information all it has served to do is paint CW as profiteers with little integrity. Not an image they want I presume.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

The dogs win, the alligators lose.

That's a first.

:laugh:

I've looked at the sale. Might there be a reason that no one else makes a cross between an smp and an lv? Ug-er-ly.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Exactly what I thought when I got it, but checked the webpage and it was correct.
> 
> I'm just trying to work out why there is such a price increase. Was it that they should have originally sold for so much more because of the gator, or perhaps no one was buying the straps so have lumped it in on a half price watch to get rid of it. Just seems bizare that there is a 150 quid price difference. Raising prices that much might piss off a lot of folk. Maybe I will email them to do d out why. Without the information all it has served to do is paint CW as profiteers with little integrity. Not an image they want I presume.


 Just to add, the strap they put on your watch is for the C60 mark I, hence the quick release bars and straight ends. Straps for the C60 Pro (mark II) are curved and use standard bars, so an anomaly, making us both right. Kind of :wink:

I guess the usual price for the alligator (£195) makes the RRP legit. As for profiteering, considering almost every CW is available for half-price at one time or another, their usual prices do seem cynical. I know I'd be annoyed if I paid £600, then 2 weeks later it was available for £299 with a strap 'worth' £195.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Just to add, the strap they put on your watch is for the C60 mark I, hence the quick release bars and straight ends. Straps for the C60 Pro (mark II) are curved and use standard bars, so an anomaly, making us both right. Kind of :wink:
> 
> I guess the usual price for the alligator (£195) makes the RRP legit. As for profiteering, considering almost every CW is available for half-price at one time or another, their usual prices do seem cynical. I know I'd be annoyed if I paid £600, then 2 weeks later it was available for £299 with a strap 'worth' £195.


 That kind of supports the idea that they are making use of the sale to dump old strap stock.

All I can think of CW is supermarker strawberries. What's the saying about trust and losing it.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

hughlle said:


> That kind of supports the idea that they are making use of the sale to dump old strap stock.
> 
> All I can think of CW is supermarker strawberries. What's the saying about trust and losing it.


 I never liked CW right from the off, reading some of this makes me think I was right


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm really tempted by this one, £149 is seems pretty dam reasonable for the quality CW is supposed to have.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> I'm really tempted by this one, £149 is seems pretty dam reasonable for the quality CW is supposed to have.


 It's excellent value at that price. Nothing wrong with CW watches at all, but their business model needs some more careful thought IMO


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

hughlle said:


> it'salivejim said:
> 
> 
> > It's excellent value at that price. Nothing wrong with CW watches at all, but their business model needs some more careful thought IMO


 I just ordered one .... after spending 3 hours looking at reviews etc... The colour is growing on me fast... I thought I better be quick as a google search came back with 2 pages on another forum with people snapping them up then going back for a second one.

I thought the Quartz movement was ok at that price, but the pro auto's on sale are almost the same as the pre-order ones coming soon.

If you want one you better be quick.

Q.

If you order one, you need to register with them first, I went through the whole process of a "guest" and it took my credit card etc but would not go to the checkout until I went back to the begining and registered with them.


----------



## Mr.Daniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent value for money but I don't really like the green bezel. If the CW C9 also offer this sale, I'll directly buy it without any doubt!


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

If they had that trident in the 43mm at the current 38mm price I would be buying!


----------

